# [SOLVED] Błąd ładowania X z LiveCD 2008

## 187451

Jestem już troszeczkę podłamany dlatego poproszę Was o pomoc:

Chcę postawić serwer na starym komputerze. Oto jego dane

płyta główna: ECS K7VTA3

karta graficzna: ATI Radeon 9000 Pro / nVidia GeForce4 MX 440

procesor: AMD Athlon XP 2000+

pamięć: 1 GB DDR 333 MHz

Odpalam LiveCD 2008 (w poprawionej wersji), po pierwsze system ładuje się tak długo, że już samo to budzi duże wątpliwości (dla porównania - zainstalowany Windows odpala się szybko, i można na nim grać w np. CS). Ale stwierdziłem, że cierpliwość jest cnotą i czekam, czekam, czekam... zrobiłem w pewnym momencie kontrolne zdjęcie ekranu, w momencie ładowania trybu graficznego:

http://s6.zapodaj.net/16973792.jpg.html

No i chwilę potem:

http://s6.zapodaj.net/61136930.jpg.html

Enter:

http://s6.zapodaj.net/81904683.jpg.html

Enter:

http://s6.zapodaj.net/45817623.jpg.html

I teraz nie wiem co mam zrobić. Wyczytałem gdzieś, że to wina złych sterów ATI na LiveCD więc kupiłem drugą kartę nVidii tą opisaną wyżej. Ale efekt był ten sam. Niestety nie wiem w czym tkwi problem. Jeżeli podałem za mało informacji to pytać. Z góry dziękuję.

KubaLast edited by 187451 on Mon Dec 15, 2008 5:45 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## SlashBeast

Skoro to ma być serwer to po jaką cholere chcesz Xy z livecd odpalić? Ani do instalacji ani do używania Xy potrzebne nie są (no chyba ze masz do odpalenia cos, co ich wymaga, ale wtedy mozna x11vnc uzyc).

----------

## yoshi314

wywal to install cd do smieci i uzyc czegos innego do instalacji. 

tak naprawde wystarczy jakiekolwiek livecd/liveusb na jadrze 2.6 z ktore obsluzy twoj sprzet sieciowy i kontroler dysku twardego, z narzedziami do rozpakowania pliku stage oraz sprawnym poleceniem chroot. ewentualnie dzialajaca dystrybucja na innym dysku twardym.

stawialem do tej pory gentoo i arch linux spod knoppiksa, slitaz oraz install cd arch linuksa. z instalacyjnej plytki gentoo tylko raz, gdzies w 2005 :]

----------

## 187451

Po prostu potrzebuję, poza tym ten serwer to też narazie sprawa sporna, być może że będzie to normalny komp. W każdym razie chciałbym wiedzieć czemu pojawia się ten błąd. A co do X na serwerze to macie rację i wiem że nie potrzeba, ale jestem początkującym "panem adminem" więc pewnie będę musiał się czasem wesprzeć czymś graficznym. Zastrzegam że nigdy nie stawiałem na niczym serwera więc jakoś się muszę nauczyć.

A co do CD to jest sprawne, bo instalowałem z niego normalnego PC.

BTW, myślicie że ten staruch pociśnie jako serwer http oraz plików (przeznaczenie jest takie, żeby prowadzić prywatną stronę www i mieć kontakt z domem w przyszłości na uczelni)?

----------

## SlashBeast

Ty naprawde chcesz odpalić instalator graficzny? Są ludzie, co twierdzą ze nim zainstalowali działający system, ale ja w to nie wierze - zainstaluj tak jak w handbooku jest napisane, z chroota a po instalacji doinstaluj se te swoje Xy, pewnie problemem jest sterownik czy zla konfiguracja Xow, debuguj po instalacji, nie teraz - to nie ma sensu.

Co do serwera httpd? Zalezy od tego co tam bedziesz trzymal, ale... sadze ze da rade nawet jak spowolnisz procesor do 400MHz.

----------

## 187451

Tzn może się źle wyraziłem. Nie chcę instalować z trybu graficznego, tylko po prostu jak wkładam LiveCD to przecież tryb graficzny się automatycznie odpala, nie? No i mnie zmartwiło, że coś nie działa i dlatego pytam, bo pewnie jak teraz nie chce działać to w przyszłości też nie będzie.

I chyba faktycznie najpierw zainstaluję system a potem będę dociekał w czym rzecz.

----------

## SlashBeast

pobierz minimal CD albo system rescue cd i z nich instaluj gentoo.

----------

## 187451

Tak właśnie zrobię. BTW już się wyjaśniło gdzie jest błąd. Zarówno error w trybie graficznym jak i powolne ładowanie było spowodowane przez napęd CD... Problem polegał na tym, że płyta została nagrana z większą prędkością na nowej nagrywarce, a ta stara już sobie nie radziła z odtwarzaniem...

To też uwaga dla innych: napęd też może być przyczyną błędów! SOLVED

Dzięki

----------

## Bialy

A dlaczego nie używasz wspaniałych opcji przy instalowaniu gentoo  :Question: 

Np. nox i nofirewire  :Question: 

Jak ja instalowałem system (przeznaczony na serwer) mialem przy odpalaniu ponad linijke takich opcji (masa rzeczy wtedy się nie ładuje).

----------

